# Two eggs at once??



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

I received a mated pair of three year old Ukrainian skycutters about two weeks ago. I was expecting the first egg today. The birds have acted as a normal pair all along, with one doing all of the cooing, strutting, feeding and treading. The other received all of the attention. Last night about 7 I added more nesting material and all was well. This morning while feeding at about 7 I noticed the hen was just slightly droopy in the wing, her eyes were alert and appetite fine but just a little droopy, so I checked the nest box and found two eggs. This means they both came within 12 hours or less. 
The pair is in an individual breeding box, so no other females have access. 
Question: Has anyone had a pigeon lay eggs this close together? Could she have been egg bound (even though they came on the expected day)? Could the hen have two ovaries?
I emailed their breeder this morning and awaiting a reply. 
I guess I'll know more in a day or so if I end up with four eggs. Wouldn't be the first time I've been tricked by a cocky hen. 
What are your guesses?

-Albert
Iowa USA


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd go with two hens, but like you said time will tell.
Assuming these eggs are normal size, i don't think there is room enough for two.

Welcome to the forum as well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If they have been mated (and 3 years old???) have they ever had babies before?

I would await for the breeders response, as I would only be guessing you have 2 hens.


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> If they have been mated (and 3 years old???) have they ever had babies before?
> 
> I would await for the breeders response, as I would only be guessing you have 2 hens.


Yes, I was told they are a pair which had successfully bred already. It's possible but highly unlikely that I just overlooked the first egg. Since this pair is new to me and their nest box, the last couple days I've checked the nest and nest box thoroughly to make sure the eggs (when they come) end up in the nest. 
I have a pair of duneks who moved all of their nesting material out of their comfy bowl (complete with a bowl liner) and set up housekeeping in their cramped feed dish. 
Anyway, the situation is driving me mad because there was never a doubt in my mind that I had a cock and hen until I found the two eggs. 
I wish I had hit the lottery last week so I wouldn't have to be at work. Instead just sit out by the breed boxes and see what those two are up to.


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

AZCorbin said:


> I'd go with two hens, but like you said time will tell.
> Assuming these eggs are normal size, i don't think there is room enough for two.
> 
> Welcome to the forum as well.


Thank you for the welcome!
When I got home from work one egg had been kicked from the nest. Probably not an accident because they're rather deep bowls. Looking more like two hens... Sure would like to hear from their breeder.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Sometimes its really hard to sex the pigeons, even breeders are not sure of it and sometimes they make guesses which turn wrong when you find four eggs in a bowl

You can simply exchange one with a cock
Good luck


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 2, 2007)

had a had once lay two eggs together. i suspected her egg bound the day before and rubbed vegetable oil around the vent. two eggs the next day


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

Third egg just hit the nest. I guess that's that! Cockiest hen ever. Still no word from the breeder and it's a bit too hot for shipping anyway. Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Daddycausingchaos said:


> Third egg just hit the nest. I guess that's that! Cockiest hen ever. Still no word from the breeder and it's a bit too hot for shipping anyway. Thanks for the comments everyone!


 even if you did exchange one hen for a cock it does not mean the remaining hen will take to the new cock... over time perhaps. but losing her hen mate will be stressful.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> even if you did exchange one hen for a cock it does not mean the remaining hen will take to the new cock... over time perhaps. but losing her hen mate will be stressful.


I disagree, I have split many pairs up and re paired no problem.
I think we as humans put our emotions into the animal kingdom were they simply do not exist on the same level.


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

They're fantastic looking birds with an incredible wing span and wide tail but as a performing breed two hens are rather useless unless they can be settled to my loft. Since they've both laid eggs, what chances would you give them of sticking around if I started slow? Feed with the door open for a week, set the feed tray just outside the door for another week, let them look around, then eventually give them a toss. Thoughts? Advice? Warnings? Laughter and guffaws?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know about skycutters however I have no problem settling in adult breeding tipplers.
AFAK the breed which has problems is homers. 
It is of course easier to re settle if you already have a kit up in the air however it can be done otherwise.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AZCorbin said:


> I disagree, I have split many pairs up and re paired no problem.
> I think we as humans put our emotions into the animal kingdom were they simply do not exist on the same level.


I have not had and have had problems .. but it does not mean they just take to the new one just because we want them too..learned that too..from the birds themselves.. some birds can take to another with ease.. most times I have not had that happen.. it takes time and consideration about their ways of picking mates and sticking with them.. they are not robots and some think it is easy..when sometimes..or allot of times it is not..just because we want them to have a different mate does not make it easy.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I have not had and have had problems .. but it does not mean they just take to the new one just because we want them too..learned that too..from the birds themselves.. some birds can take to another with ease.. most times I have not had that happen.. it takes time and consideration about their ways of picking mates and sticking with them.. they are not robots and some think it is easy..when sometimes..or allot of times it is not..just because we want them to have a different mate does not make it easy.


Yes they sure have emotions thats why they choose their mate, nest and have babies

I had similar situation when a breeding pair turned into two hen, they both were excellent birds but i had to exchange one with a cock and that was due to the expensive cost and unavailibity otherwise i was thinking of buying two similar cocks. They mated successfully in the next few days no problem at all

Its funny why all these pairs turns into two hen, rarely heard of 2 cocks being paired!!


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

I've noticed the same thing. I don't have the experience that some do on here but the pairing mistakes I've made have always been two hens. Never two cocks...


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

Still only three eggs. Actually two in the nest because one kept getting kicked out and finally broke. 
Would a pair of hens such as these (still assuming they're both hens) make good fosters? the cocky hen has started taking the daytime shift, although they play pretty loose, taking short shift changes during the day. 
The only other birds setting right now are two pair of doneks which were paired up and laid the same day as the skycutters. 
It's probably a moot point though because I won't be breeding another round right away... But still curious to know if anyone has tried fostering with two hens.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Daddycausingchaos said:


> Still only three eggs. Actually two in the nest because one kept getting kicked out and finally broke.
> Would a pair of hens such as these (still assuming they're both hens) make good fosters? the cocky hen has started taking the daytime shift, although they play pretty loose, taking short shift changes during the day.
> The only other birds setting right now are two pair of doneks which were paired up and laid the same day as the skycutters.
> It's probably a moot point though because I won't be breeding another round right away... But still curious to know if anyone has tried fostering with two hens.


Never heard of it or experienced, two hen used as foster parents

Reason would be that the father usually has the major role in feeding the young till they wean, mother will feed them only in early days after the hatch

I don't know if this pair would produce good crop milk or not so IMO its not practical


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

That makes sense. Thank you all!


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Daddycausingchaos said:


> It's probably a moot point though because I won't be breeding another round right away... But still curious to know if anyone has tried fostering with two hens.


I recently did it when i found out that i actually had two hens instead of a cock and hen. I gave them one egg to foster and they did just find. The baby was always well feed and attended to by the two hens


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pijlover said:


> Never heard of it or experienced, two hen used as foster parents
> 
> Reason would be that the father usually has the major role in feeding the young till they wean, mother will feed them only in early days after the hatch
> 
> I don't know if this pair would produce good crop milk or not so IMO its not practical



I have had pairs where the hen fed them just as much and as long as the male. Two mated hens should raise babies well.


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

That's good information in an emergency!


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I have had pairs where the hen fed them just as much and as long as the male. Two mated hens should raise babies well.


Okay, thankyou for the info


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

AZCorbin said:


> I disagree, I have split many pairs up and re paired no problem.
> I think we as humans put our emotions into the animal kingdom were they simply do not exist on the same level.


I have had to split pairs and has been no fun-usualy the hen does not want to accept the new mate, and has taken quite a beating before removing, sometimes taking 3-4 months before accepting new mate.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AZCorbin said:


> I disagree, I have split many pairs up and re paired no problem.
> *I think we as humans put our emotions into the animal kingdom were they simply do not exist on the same level.*


*

*

On the contrary, I believe there are just too many humans that do not understand that they do have emotions, and to what extent. Too bad really.


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

Just an update:

I never did hear from the breeder, so I decided to let them set for a few days and candle them. I just couldn't believe the cocky bird was a hen!
As I said before, one egg was kicked from the nest repeatedly until it cracked about the third day. On the fifth day I candled the remaining two and thought I could see vessels in one egg. Conditions weren't ideal and both birds are fond of slapping and pecking, so I put the eggs back and only peeked on the rare occasions that I could see the two birds switching posts in the evening. I didn't post here about the candling because I didn't want to sound crazy lol. 
I noticed a hairline crack in one egg a few days ago... HOWEVER... This afternoon the other egg was actually pipping!
So...
1) They're an actual pair and the hen laid three eggs. 
2) They are both hens and one came from the breeder with viable sperm. 
3) You tell me!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

Got a squeaker this morning but couldn't tell if there was a full crop. The parents just go CRAZY when I try to look.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Daddycausingchaos said:


> Got a squeaker this morning but couldn't tell if there was a full crop. The parents just go CRAZY when I try to look.


That is really funny! I read you're first post again and was thinking 'I hope he updates"..lol.. I was going to say candle them so no you are not crazy..lol.. glad you have a pair and one wee one to boot!.


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> That is really funny! I read you're first post again and was thinking 'I hope he updates"..lol.. I was going to say candle them so no you are not crazy..lol.. glad you have a pair and one wee one to boot!.


Thanks, Spirit Wings!
Squeaker was doing fine this evening. I had to tempt the pair away from the nest with six sunflower seed hearts. Heck, I'd ditch my four kids for a lot less! Well, for a few hours anyway. 
During every round I think,"If I get some fertile eggs, I can stop worrying." Then I think,"If the eggs just make it to hatch day." Then it's pipping and hatching. Then it's the first 48! And on and on lol!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I have had pairs where the hen fed them just as much and as long as the male. Two mated hens should raise babies well.


jay you have been watching to much freinds lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> jay you have been watching to much freinds lol



Good one!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I learned allot on this post .. thanks everyone


----------

